# Looking for a lease Within 30 minutes from milledgeville



## elleywood (Dec 7, 2010)

I am looking for a lease for the 2011 deer hunting season.
Needs to be in Baldwin, Putnam, Jones or Hancock county.
I am in the Military and will only be able to hunt it for 2 weeks in November. Will be home in may and july to meet up and scout it. Only looking to spend around 600 since i won't hunt it but 2 weeks. I am currently on deployment so i have no phone access. Just send me a message on here.
Thanks and God bless!!


----------



## BCHunting170 (Apr 12, 2011)

Still looking?? Send me a message


----------



## huntaholic (Apr 16, 2011)

*Hancock cty !*

Dont know what your lookin for but i have 168 ac in hancock cty only about 12-14 mi from milledgeville i own this land an had it last 22 years. we dont kill everything that walks by its quailty cty 4 pts on a side for bucks an 1 doe per hunter this is not a huntin club but just me an a few good friends an my oldest boy hunt this place about 5 people its off hwy 22 just south of deveroux, great land has big beaver ponds in the middle are you a christian ? if you want more info send me a thred. God bless. most weekends about 3 to 4 hunters  I have 85 acs in another spot that i spend alot of time at i own it also. let me know thanks R Morris


----------



## bcro (Apr 16, 2011)

I have just what you need...16 miles east of Milledgeville...small club w/~500 acres...call me in afternoons at 770/938-0742 (Bubba).


----------



## westbrook (Jul 4, 2011)

Have club in Washington Co. 500 acres near Oconee, $600 per member. Call 478-552-8811


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 6, 2011)

I think you should be able to negotiate with a club owner since you are on active duty and hunting only a few days, I would try.  Here is the info on the club I joined yesterday fiv e minutes from Gray city center:

We have 550 acres in jones county, lots of deer on this property, over a mile of powerline runs through the heart of the club, young pines older pines and hardwood bottoms, lots of thick habitat that holds alot of deer, average buck we shoot is 3 1/2 years old, have harvested 4 bucks in the 120 inch range and three 130 inch range, have seen and have trail cam pics of bucks much bigger, i have a website where you can check out the club and rules and pics, www.cemeteryhillhuntingclub.com, contact robby at 256-1679. we would be glad to show you around any time. we are a family club, check our rules out, i think everyone will like the rules of our club, dues are 600


----------

